# NASA Kennedy space center pictures



## T Bolt (Jun 28, 2010)

Some pictures from my trip last week to NASA

*Pictures 1-4* The Vehicle Assembly Building user for the Apollo Saturn V rocket and space shuttle
*Picture 5* Launch pad 39A Used for Apollo the space shuttle
*Picture 6 * Launch pad 39B formerly used for Apollo the space shuttle but now being rebuilt for a new launch system
*Pictures 7 8* The control room used for the Apollo moon missions


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 28, 2010)

The Saturn V was the largest rocket ever made and was used for all the Apollo moon missions.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2010)

Cool stuff T Bolt. Thank you for sharing sir.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 28, 2010)

Stage 2 pictures


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Aaron. I'm going to finish up the Saturn V pictures tonight then post more I took in the next few days.
Heres stage 3


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## T Bolt (Jun 28, 2010)

The top end of the rocket


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 28, 2010)

The Service Module and Command Module together with some close-up details


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 28, 2010)

The Moon Buggy and the Lunar Lander


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 28, 2010)

Some details of the skin corrugation on the first 2 stages


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Fantastic picture mate, fantastic!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 29, 2010)

That is pretty incredible, great pics!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 29, 2010)

Pictures from the 'Rocket Garden' next to the museum.

*Pictures 1 2* Redstone rocket set up as it was for the launch of the 1st American satellite.
*Picture 3* Mock-up of a Project Mercury capsule
*Pictures 4-7* Mercury Redstone rocket used in the first 2 suborbital flights
*Pictures 8-12 *Mercury Atlas rockets used in the last 4 Mercury orbital flights including John Glenn's flight.
*Pictures 13-16 *Atlas rocket.
*Pictures 17-21 *Overall view of the 'Rocket Garden'.
*Picture 22 *Space Shuttle mock-up and shuttle main fuel tank.


----------



## The Basket (Jun 29, 2010)

Love the pix. Really Do.

I went to KSC as a young kid but knew nutin.

Now...I would happy lick the paint off a Saturn V.

KSC is one of the only places with a real Saturn V, LM and CSM...the lunar rover is a test example as all the real ones are far away...

I would go Florida again just to see this.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 2, 2010)

The Saturn 1Bb is smaller than the Saturn V and was used for the Apollo orbital missions such as the Skylab and Soyuz-Apollo missions. It is also displayed in the 'Rocket Garden'


----------



## Geedee (Jul 2, 2010)

Strewth mate....not only could I park my truck in just one of the Saturn 5's main motor exhaust....I could probably fit my whole house in there as well !!!

Thats a great set of pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 2, 2010)

Lotsa big stuff there!

Great pics T Bolt!

TO


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 10, 2010)

Cool pictures T Bolt.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2010)

Dayum! missed these....great pics mate!


----------



## Henk (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, I love those pics. Thank you very much mate for sharing them.


----------

